# Duo Temp Pro Demonstration



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi guys.

so after lots of questions over this machine and it growing in popularity thought i would do a quick demo of how i make a latte on this machine. I am by no means an expert but with not alot of tutorials on this machine thought it may help some people. May be teaching people to suck eggs, but it would of helped me when i got it.

Hope it helps people considering this machine


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Great stuff, thanks.


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Burnzy

Thanks for taking the time to make and post the video, you make the Latte Art look easy, my creative attempts so far are a long way from being artistic.

Cheers.


----------



## Jay605 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice video. I recently got the exact same set up before you did this video. As you say, not much to see on the web so i'm sure it will be helpful for others considering the Sage. I was pondering a while about this or second hand classic, but nice to hear this is the better machine from someone who has used both. There are a few comments around suggesting the same. Very pleased with mine, its a well thought out machine.

I am getting 17g from my pro grinder at setting 9 and 14.4 seconds on the timer with Rave Chatswood. I have tried 28 seconds to yield around 40g but i time from when the switch is turned, so this includes the pre infusion.

What setting do you have on your grinder as it is much slower? You are probably starting your timer about 10 seconds later than me.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice video - thank you.


----------



## messier0101 (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you for the video, it's helped me choose this machine over the classic and silvia.


----------



## colb16 (Feb 22, 2016)

Like to says thanks too, videos of this machine are hard to come across


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Good video but just for general info, I don't find it necessary to soak the portafilter in hot water. The instructions say to run some water through the group head and rinse the PF in that. Works for me but I guess opinions vary.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Jay605 said:


> What setting do you have on your grinder as it is much slower? You are probably starting your timer about 10 seconds later than me.


Hi. Sorry for late reply. So its kind of dependent on the beans you use. For example, i have just had square mile red brick, i was on setting 13, i am now on a rocko mountain yirg, and i am way back down to setting 3. It changes so much from bean to bean and roast to roast. Just have to dial it in and get your extraction where you want it. Enjoy your machine.


----------

